# Lifting heavy things after IUI



## Tweetiepie (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi there,

I just want to ask how importatnt it is to avoid lifting heavy things during 2ww after IUI.  My niece is very heavy 13kg and I often try help looking after her due to the fact that she is disabled.  Do you think I would be harming anything (eg ebryo ...) if I lift her?

I must say - today when I tried to lift her a little I got cramps in my tummy.

Tweets xx


----------



## Catspyjamas (Sep 26, 2005)

Tweets

I don't know the answer to your question for sure but would try not to lift anything too heavy, niece included, especially as you said you got a few cramps after lifting her today.  My rule of thumb for all my IUIs has been not to do anything that I'll regret or blame when AF invariably shows her ugly face at the end of the 2ww.  Don't know if that helps you any but better safe than sorry I reckon.

Good luck for the rest of your 2ww

x


----------

